# Benchen mit Eisspray?



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2008)

Wäre es bei einer Wakü eigentlich möglich für einen kurzen Bench die Temperaturen mit Eisspray,wie es auch im Sport eingesetzt wird,runter zu bekommen?
Ich hab das gerade mal ausprobiert,das Spray bringt -37°C!
Oder hat das sogar schonmal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## StellaNor (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn die CPU eine Beule hat, hilft das Eisspray ganz bestimmt 

BTT: Es dürfte sehr schwer sein die Kälte lange genug zu halten, damit du die CPU mit x-Megahertz booten kannst.
Ich denke es ist nicht möglich. Aber klär uns bitte auf und schmeiß deine CPU in den Topf bzw mach ihr eine Beule


----------



## Fifadoc (27. Mai 2008)

es gilt eigentlich nur 2 fragen zu klären:

1. ist der kram in der spraydose leitend?
2. wie lange sprüht so eine dose, bei dauersprühen?

prinzipiell sollte -37° ja gar nicht übel sein, aber vermutlich müsstest du für einmal Booten + Benchmark mal gleich 4-5 Dosen rechnen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Mai 2008)

Das Eisspray entwickelt doch sicherlich Feuchtigkeit. 
Daher würde ich es schon mal gar nicht empfehlen auch nur ansatzweise in der nähe vom Mainboard einzusetzen. Daher wird ja normalerweise für solche Zwecke Trockeneis benutzt.
Was du halt probieren kannst ist, das du den Radiator mit dem Eisspray runter kühlst(aber nur wenn dieser sich außerhalb vom Rechner befindet!!!).


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2008)

Es ist durchaus möglich damit eine Eisschicht aufzubauen.
Wegen dem Wasserproblem möchte ich das auch ungerne an meinem Mugen ausprobieren,wobei ich mir auch nicht sicher bin wie die Heatpipes auf die Kälte reagieren.
Das das nicht ewig hält ist schon klar,aber zumindest für Superpi oder eine CPU-Z 
Verifikation könnte das doch ein probates Mittel sein.
  Die Frage ist halt nur ob am Radiator genug Wärmeübertrag da ist damit das ganze was bringt.

Edit:
Ich bin zufällig gaaaanz günstig an einen 20er Pack gekommen.
Mir fehlt halt nur die Wakü.
Ich hab zwar noch eine aus sockel-A zeiten hier liegen,da fehlt mir aber ein passender Radiator
  und ich müsste eine S.775 Halterung für meinen selbstgebauten Kühler bauen.
Die Frage ist halt nur ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.


----------



## moc (27. Mai 2008)

Was ist da für ein Gas drinne?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Mai 2008)

moc schrieb:


> Was ist da für ein Gas drinne?


Lies mal: KLICK
Nebenbei Rauchen wäre zu empfehlen


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung,ist auf jeden Fall Ohne FCKW und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*F+*
Also am besten nicht dabei rauchen und gut belüften.
Edit:
Oh,mit Butan/Propan hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet,das rückt das ganze in ein etwas anderes Licht.


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2008)

Ist eine ganz lustige Idee aber ich glaube kaum dass sich das lohnt. 

Wenn man schon eine WaKü mit externem Radi hat könnte man auch DICE auf den Radiator legen... Ist zwar ziemlich uneffizient aber kühlt wahrscheinlich besser/länger als so eine Dose


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. Mai 2008)

ich denke es bringt mehr 10l frostschutz bei voller kühlleistung des gefrierschranks dort rein zulegen. dann schüttet man das zeugs komplett in einen isolierten behälter und bis das warm wird kannst du dann auch mal ein paar benchmarks laufen lassen.
und ganz praktisch ist, dass du das zeugs danach wieder in die kanister füllen kannst und somit nochmal verwenden kannst.

wenn es etwas extremer sein soll bestellst du dir ein paar kilo trockeneis. nimmst wiederrum einen isolierten behälter, wo der radiator gerade so reinpasst. dann den behälter mit isopropanol und trockeneis füllen und spass haben. der behälter sollte nicht zu groß sein, da du sonst zuviel isopropanol brauchst 
soll es noch etwas extremer sein, kannst du das trockeneis auch durch ln2 ersetzen.


----------



## maaaaatze (27. Mai 2008)

Mhm.... es reicht schon das Dice auf den Radi zu legen, das Wasser im Radi gefriert schnell genug. Genug Frostschutzmittel wär schon geil, dazu dann am besten Lüfter weg und an einer seite zumachen. Dann bisschen Isopropanol und Dice so wies Patrickclouds geschrieben hat.


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. Mai 2008)

eine kleine inspiration:
Aqua Computer Support Forum - Extrem-Krass IV !!


----------



## Fabian (27. Mai 2008)

kann man nicht statt isopropanol einfach spiriuts nhemen,und nen deckel auf den eimer??
Der spiritus ist nähmlich billiger


----------



## Letni (28. Mai 2008)

Vom Schmelzpunkt her geht es auf jeden Fall. Wie es ansonsten aussieht kann ich dir aber nicht sagen!
Der Gestank des vergällten Spiritus dürfte allerding weniger prickelnd sein... 

PS: Wer nä_h_mlich mit _h_ schreibt ist dä_h_mlich.


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. Mai 2008)

Letni schrieb:


> Der Gestank des vergällten Spiritus dürfte allerding weniger prickelnd sein...



Es gibt auch relativ geruchsneutralen (kenn ich von der Arbeit....) der riecht nicht alzu streng.....


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Mai 2008)

einfach den Radi is nen Schüssel Eiswasser legen. (auf KondiWasser achten)


----------



## kingminos (4. Juni 2008)

Wo es hier um Spiritus geht:

Spiritus ist meines Wissens nach nichts anderes als reiner Alkohol der mit Geschmacks und Geruchstoffen angereichtert ist damit den keiner trinkt. Also sollte es reiner Alkohol auch tun weiss nur nicht wieiel der in der Apotheke in den Mengen kostet


----------



## Fabian (6. Juni 2008)

also der aus der apotheke ist teurer,weil die Alkoholsteuer da noch drauf ist,weil man den ja verdünnt trinken kann.


----------



## Haxti (11. Juni 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> also der aus der apotheke ist teurer,weil die Alkoholsteuer da noch drauf ist,weil man den ja verdünnt trinken kann.



Klosterfrau melissen-geist lässt grüßen ^^

Ein versuch wäre interessant... Das wäre dann Benchen für arme


----------



## Ecle (12. Juni 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich uneffizient aber kühlt wahrscheinlich besser/länger als so eine Dose



Wenn es besser/länger kühlt ist es doch effizient oder was meinst du damit?


----------



## der8auer (12. Juni 2008)

DICE auf den Radiator zu legen ist nicht so effizient wie es normal zu nutzen wie mit einem Pot z.B. Für kälteres Wasser würde ich eher einen Chiller empfehlen


----------



## CiSaR (12. Juni 2008)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> eine kleine inspiration:
> Aqua Computer Support Forum - Extrem-Krass IV !!



genial an sowas hatte ich auch schon gedacht, is nur die frage wie stark das frostschutzmittel die kühler und schläuche angreift


----------



## blackeragon (17. Juni 2008)

um auf das mit dem Eisspray zurückzukommen
das ich mal eine grafikkarte damit gekühlt hab weik der lüfter ausgefallen ist und die immer wärmer geworden ist ud das war das einzige was da war un das ging einwandfrei


----------



## theLamer (3. August 2008)

dice is günstiger


----------



## area50 (3. August 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> is nur die frage wie stark das frostschutzmittel die kühler und schläuche angreift




Gar Nicht, ich selbst habe G48 Kühlerfrostschutz im Kreislauf.


----------



## Oliver (6. November 2008)

Das PCGH-in-Gefahr-Video der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH beinhaltet die Kühlmethode aus der Frostschutzflasche


----------



## Pokerclock (6. November 2008)

Für alle die das Video noch nicht gesehen haben, Nicht lesen.



Spoiler



Habt ihr schon herausgefunden, warum so plötzlich die 95°C erreicht waren? War auch etwas überrascht, dass das Video zu dem Punkt so schnell zu Ende war.


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. November 2008)

@Pokerclock: 



Spoiler



Ich schätze das wird daran gelegen haben, dass die Wärme nicht an irgendeinen Kühlkörper weitergegeben werden konnte. Das Eisspray reicht nicht aus, um auf Dauer einen solche Gegenwärme auszugleichen. Im Prinzip das gleiche wie eine "Luftkühlung", bei der Kühler vergessen wurde.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. November 2008)

Spoiler



Das klingt logisch. Im Video wurde es nur so dargestellt, dass im einen Moment noch 22° waren und  dann plötzlich 95° und Ende. Wenn es konstant nach oben gegangen wäre, hätte das PCGH-Team das wohl kommentiert.


----------



## dot (14. November 2008)

Der HW duerfte eigentlich nichts passieren. Fuer einen "kurzen" Kaeltest an Kundenteilen nehme ich ebenfalls so ein Spray.


----------

